# HDMI Port Input



## Muepe32 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Da Hardware überhaupt nicht meine Stärke ist ersuche ich euch um Hilfe bezüglich einer Frage die ich mir gestellt habe aber irgendwie bei Google keine Antwort dazu finde.

Mein Laptop hat einen HDMI-Port der super als Output funktioniert am TV. Allerdings habe ich mich jetzt gefragt ob auch das umgekehrte funktioniert, sprich ob der Port auch vom HDMI-Ausgang eines anderen Gerätes lesen könnte. Google hat mir gesagt, dass solche Ports durchaus existieren können aber nicht müssen, es gibt also sowohl Input/Output Ports also auch nur Output Ports.

Ich verwende ein ASUS G55V Laptop. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das da funktioniert oder nicht?

Besten Dank und viele Grüsse
Muepe


----------



## olqs (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Muepe,

da hast du schon recht, dass es auch HDMI Input Ports gibt, aber dafür brauchst du Spezialhardware, wie z.B. Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle oder Matrox mxo2 mini. Das sind externe Boxen für Videoschnitt mit vielen Eingängen und passender Software um den eingehenden Datenstrom am PC verarbeiten zu können.
Die normalen HDMI Ports an Notebooks/Desktops sind einfache Ausgänge der Grafikkarten. 

VG
Alex


----------

